# 6 failed iscis, 1 natural DS, what now?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there.

me and DH have had a miricle DS concieved naturally after 6 failed ISCIs (we were saving for tx number 7!) - shocked yes as was given a 1% chance of natural pregnancy due to DH swimmers. so harrah, all went well and have the cutest DS ever (well every mum says that!)

anyway, DS is now 14 months, we are thinking about trying for a sibling, but i wondered if its silly to get my hopes up of it happening again!? feel bad for asking for too much, we already have our dream that we never thought we would have, is trying for another asking to much?? 

would going on clomid raise my chances even though we have been told its a male 'issue'? we cannot afford isci again, and tbh 6 goes have taking its toll on my body.  

does anyone have any experience??

thanks

xxxx


----------

